# Baby name suggestions & advice PERSONALIZED just for you!



## RubyRainbows

Hello! I would love to offer some help & assistance to those struggling to find the perfect name as well!

I see there is one other girl on here too, offering personalized naming suggestions -- but i think you can never get enough feedback & support while making such a huge decision!

And how neat will it be if we end up suggesting the same names to you -- maybe it will be meant to be! :flower:

I LOVE baby names! I am forever searching online, buying new baby name books, researching new names, as well as looking at baby naming trends over the years. I love both modern trendy names, as well as old fashioned (currently en vogue) names! 

I work as a social worker: teaching parenting to new moms, running a teen parenting support group, educating expectant mothers, and running a toddler playgroup! I hear names everyday & i am forever discussing baby names EVERY CHANCE I GET!

As many of you know, i always give my thoughts, suggestions, & honest opinions on almost every post on this thread!!!!! 

If you send me a request, i will private message you several suggestions as soon as possible! 

Send me some info so i get a feel for what sort of name will work best for your baby...

Examples: Names of siblings, types/styles of names you prefer (unique, modern, trendy, feminine/girly, cool, cute, traditional, old fashioned, etc), baby's gender, relatives you would like to honor in some way, names you don't like, baby's due date, etc.

I look forward to helping you! And please -- if you decide to use a name i've suggested -- please come back to let me know! I will be on :cloud9:


----------



## fairy_gem

Thats a lovely idea hun. x


----------



## kell

Yay!! Great idea hun, I need all the help I can get! OH and I can't agree on a boys name. We have alot of girls names though. Can you do one for me please? :)

I love modern and old traditional names, also new age names. I'm open to any suggestions. I already have 4 kids, Shaun, callum, Tegan and Tyler. Babies surname will be Owens. Due Jan 29th and will be having a middle name too. 

Thankyou :flower: xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Lucky.m & kell -- names have been sent to you! Lemme know what you think!


----------



## Foreverpink

Oh sounds good. Can u do one for me. My husband and I like alannah Isabelle or charli Maya but not totally convinced! I live Jenna, marlia and milla but dh doesn't like them. I don't like common names like erin, Jessica etc. We hve a son named Bailey. He has cousins Emily, Hayden and macauley so can't be too close to these. We are having a girl in dec but would like to choose a name asap. Thanks


----------



## Phantom

I need some help with a middle name. I want to name my daughter something that reminds me of my mother. Her name is Anna and her middle name is Paula. (both of which I don't find very pretty!). The last name will be Giza and the first name will have some As in it, so overall lots of A's! i don't want it to sound too silly with so many A's. Even if the name means something similar to the meanings of Anna or Paula that would work. I was thinking Anabelle but I'm sure you could come up with some good suggestions!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Foreverpink & Phantom -- names have been sent!


----------



## alex288

Hey.... 

Could i get some names? my wife and i are thnking of names ahead of time. we are open to anything.!

thanx alex


----------



## Amy_T

Ooh this could be interesting... Notice you are in the US, does this affect the names you suggest (popularity etc?)? 

My baby will be born this week (induced). We have a daughter called Grace, love traditional classic names (nothing made up!), we are team yellow so no idea what baby is. For a boy the middle name will more than likely be Stephen but not sure on middle names for a girl. Surname is Trippitt so lots of T's going on!! Think that's it really! Oh our baby is poorly too so we have looked at names possibly meaning strong/fighter etc as he or she has done really well and held on as long as possible so far. 

Thanks!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Alex -- your list has been sent!

Amy -- i will work on yours when i get home from work! I have been following some of your posts & praying for your little baby! Please let me know how delivery goes -- i will continue to keep your baby in my thoughts! :hug:


----------



## MommyMika

OOO I want to do this, too!!

My husband and I like unique names... something that's not common, but also not way to hard to pronounce, spell, etc.

To give you examples, so far we like Kayden for a boy and Kairi for a girl (Kye-ree)

This is our first child :)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Berniep

Hi,
we have 2 boys already James Allan and Harry David, both their first and middle names are family names but we have run out of family names we like, so want to make this one special as they don't have a family one. We don't know what we are having yet, as i'm only just pregnant but we have been ttc for 20 cycles so have had plenty of time to talk names (just don't always agree lol) this baby is very long awaited and wouldn't mind a name reflecting that. We like quite traditional names that have come back in, we aren't keen on names that aren't really names ie Summer, precious etc Names we like so far are Max for a boy, hubby would like to put Maximus or Maxwell on birth certificate and call him Max, we like Katie for a girl at the moment although i'm going slightly off that, we did discuss Jasmine once cause we call our youngest Haz so it was a bit of a mixture of both James and Haz if you know what i mean, our surname is Parker xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

MommyMika & Berniep -- Names have been sent!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Caught up on all the private messages -- responses sent! Would love to hear your thoughts & if you like them!

Keep `em coming ladies! I love researching a good naming challenge! :winkwink:


----------



## animalcracker

We need some help with selecting a boy's name! I'll take some help :winkwink:

So far, my favorite is Charles-Anthony (Charlie). Other than that, I haven't found anything else I like.

We are both traditional. A little girl will be named Victoria, but we are stumped for a boy. Would love some help!


----------



## Aphrodite

Count me in too Ruby!

We have some ideas but still feel we arent getting anywhere. My name, Carrie-Anne. siblings Lori-Lee and Dustin. Baby's surname will be Lavender. Im looking for a unique name like that of mine and my siblings thats not too wacky, but that most other people dont have. Hubby is more traditional but I think he would be open to the right name if it came up. Im more open to a VERY different name than him, so somewhere in the middle would be great. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## skymommy08

I would love your help. I love the modern names and my husband likes old and modern. The middle name will be faye whether it be a boy or girl after my husbands great grandpa. We are both German/dutch and irish. We have a son Skylir Jeffrey. Our last name is hoard. My due date is Jan.21 2011
***edit*** forgot to add this baby is a little miracle so we look at the name meanings. 
We like gracie, Aurora names like that.
Thank you


----------



## welshmammy11

I am in the uk, and im only 10 weeks gone but me and my oh have been thinking about names, im britsh born and hes nigeran so will be having a mixed raced baby, we both both like aaliyah or talisha for a girl but cant think wa we like for a boy.. any help wold be nice


----------



## madge

Please help!!!! This is our first baby and we are really struggling. We have names we like - but not love.... would be great if you could find the perfect name! We don't know what sex the baby will be.
For girls we like Olivia, Amelia, Lily but are all really common and we want something a little different. Boys we like Henry, Harry, William, Jake......


----------



## vbaby3

Hi!!
Maybe you can give me some ideas.
I'm not due til april,but like thinking/talking about names.Don't know sex of baby yet.
Our surname is Brennan.
I have 2 sons called shay and oran,both irish names but spelt in a more modern way,so wanna keep along those lines with no3!
Have a couple of ideas for boy names but would love to hear your suggestions,and as for girls names,we have none at all that we agree on!!
Looking forward to hearing from you!!x


----------



## vbaby3

vbaby3 said:


> Hi!!
> Maybe you can give me some ideas.
> I'm not due til april,but like thinking/talking about names.Don't know sex of baby yet.
> Our surname is Brennan.
> I have 2 sons called shay and oran,both irish names but spelt in a more modern way,so wanna keep along those lines with no3!
> Have a couple of ideas for boy names but would love to hear your suggestions,and as for girls names,we have none at all that we agree on!!
> Looking forward to hearing from you!!x

Meant to add aswell,if its a girl we don't want any of the very common irish names like niamh and meave etc,although they're lovely names we'd like something a bit different,but still very pretty!


----------



## Kent Mummy

RubyRainbows said:


> Hello! I would love to offer some help & assistance to those struggling to find the perfect name as well!
> 
> I see there is one other girl on here too, offering personalized naming suggestions -- but i think you can never get enough feedback & support while making such a huge decision!
> 
> And how neat will it be if we end up suggesting the same names to you -- maybe it will be meant to be! :flower:
> 
> I LOVE baby names! I am forever searching online, buying new baby name books, researching new names, as well as looking at baby naming trends over the years. I love both modern trendy names, as well as old fashioned (currently en vogue) names!
> 
> I work as a social worker: teaching parenting to new moms, running a teen parenting support group, educating expectant mothers, and running a toddler playgroup! I hear names everyday & i am forever discussing baby names EVERY CHANCE I GET!
> 
> As many of you know, i always give my thoughts, suggestions, & honest opinions on almost every post on this thread!!!!!
> 
> If you send me a request, i will private message you several suggestions as soon as possible!
> 
> Send me some info so i get a feel for what sort of name will work best for your baby...
> 
> Examples: Names of siblings, types/styles of names you prefer (unique, modern, trendy, feminine/girly, cool, cute, traditional, old fashioned, etc), baby's gender, relatives you would like to honor in some way, names you don't like, baby's due date, etc.
> 
> I look forward to helping you! And please -- if you decide to use a name i've suggested -- please come back to let me know! I will be on :cloud9:



Hi there,

I'm expecting a girl (in November). I already have a 2 year old called Lily Amber.

I like traditional names (I do prefer traditional spelling of names as apposed to modern 'different' spelling. Jessica, Isabel and Daisy are among my favourites at the moment.

Any help with other name suggestions would be great.

Lorraine and Lily 2yrs and bump 28 weeks.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I have spent the evening catching up on requests! All personalized names have been sent to your inboxes! Lemme know what you think!!!

Welshmammy -- I cannot send you a private message until you have a few more posts (BnB rules) -- I will be compiling some names for you, and will send it to you once you've posted a few more times on here!

:flower:


----------



## MadameJ

oooo this is an awesome thread!
We have just recently found out we are expecting a wee lass.

We already have a 10month old son called Leo William Ian Brown (William is for my partners Grandad and Ian is for my dad)

Her middle name will be Patricia(after my mum who passed away 4 years ago) and her last name will be Brown.
We have a name in mind but i would like to have a few picked out.

Boys names we considered when pregnant with Leo were
Noah,Zac,Zander,Owen,Ollie,Patrick,Leon,Ronin AND Max.

If you have time i would love to here some of your suggestions.

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## welshmammy11

oh sorry im new to this fourm so i will post few more and then let u know


----------



## RubyRainbows

MadameJ & welshmammy: Names have been sent!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd love a few more suggestions, we're not pg (hoping to get a bfp in a few days lol) ... :thumbup:

Boys names we like are Connah, Cody, Logan (we've decided to just go for a name we like rather than trying to limit it to a C lol ... so the name will go like

________ Grainger Wright

Then for a girl, oh likes Ashley, I like Maisie or Molly, but have fallen in love with Skye lately ... but anything needs to go with Wright, not got a middle name yet though :kiss:


----------



## MadameJ

Cheers for the reply with name suggestions!

Quite scary how the one name that me n the OH agree on was in the list so its obviously meant to be!!!

You have a real knack for coming up with suitable names for our LO and would HIGHLY recomend anyone and everyone to ask for some help!!!!

Your totally awesome and cant thank you enough!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks MadameJ -- Glad to help! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimemaman

Hello,
I'm wondering if you could help me out.
I have a 16 month old daughter already. Her name is Adlee Lynn Marie. I love unique (very unique) names. I like them to be cute. I have a boy name picked out, but I'm having a hard time with my girl name. I'd love something unique as a first name, and then two middle names, the second being a bible name. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hey there! 

I'm expecting a little girl next month and we have decided on the name Zoey. Could you please help me find a pretty middle name for her :flower:

Thank you! I think this thread is fab x x


----------



## RubyRainbows

All names have been sent! Hope you girls like `em!


----------



## AngelK08

Hi,

Just wanted to pop back and let you know that i had a gorgeous healthy baby boy on Friday morning.

Just wanted to say thank you for all the brilliant name suggestions. I went with Kai Taylor in the end it just suits him so much.

Thanks again x x :flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Angel! Congrats on your new baby boy!!!!!!! Thanks for popping back in to let me know what you decided! Kai Taylor is an awesome choice -- great name! And such a cool tribute to your Nana too! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Tilliepink

Oh this is fun! Her last name will be Blanchette and her middle name will be Lynn. Her brothers name is Caleb. I like names that arent too long and have to be able to say them in french.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Tillie -- names have been sent! Let me know what you think! :hug:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Bump

:flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

:flower: Still available for baby name suggestions & advice! Would love to help! So much fun researching names, meanings, origins!

Just let me know what you are looking for... and i will help you find the perfect name! Or at least try! :flower:


----------



## Dizzymum

I'd love any suggestions please.

We're having a baby girl in Jan, and we can't decied on a name.

Our surname is Burgess, and I don't like anything too modern or unusual. I want something pretty, but a name that will work for her all through her life.

Her middle name will be Elizabeth(my Mums middle name)

Our boys are called Callum and Kieran, and we don't want another 'C' or 'K' name.

So far we like Emma or Jessica, but not sure we love those names.

Any thoughts? xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Names have been sent! :flower:

Best of luck deciding!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Day off today -- Ready & available to find the perfect baby name for you!! Just let me know how i can help!

:flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## Rachx

I could do with some help please as we can't decide on a name. We are having a boy and open to suggestions on modern and traditional names. I liked Jayden but not so sure now:wacko:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Yaayy! A customer! :winkwink: I will get working on a personalized list right now -- and get it to you soon!


----------



## charliexxx

i love Eve, Theodore,Sienna and asia, Ada but would love more suggestions, my partner cant decide if he likes these are not.


----------



## loopylass

I still need more help. Names I like-Sienna, Melissa, Lola, Mya, Dulcie, Talullah, Hallie. I like names which arnt in the top 20, are pretty/girly/feminine. Thanks xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

loopylass said:


> I still need more help. Names I like-Sienna, Melissa, Lola, Mya, Dulcie, Talullah, Hallie. I like names which arnt in the top 20, are pretty/girly/feminine. Thanks xx

Names have been sent! Best of luck deciding! :flower:


----------



## Mom 2B

Ok this sounds great. I have a daughter named Theresa Violet but we shorten it to Tessa. This baby is a boy. Middle names will be Matthew Stephen. OH likes more common old fashioned names but I love newer style names like Rylan, Kye, Kellen, Blaine. I hate very common names (like Matthew, which has made the top 5 names list for the past 25 yrs in a row!) My fav name at the moment is Wyatt but not sure how OH feels about it so Im trying to come up with a list before I bring out names to him. Thanks for your help!!!!! im due in 8 weeks


----------



## Mom 2B

Also our last name is MacNeil so please no M names


----------



## Sapphire909

Hi there! We don't know if this one is a boy or girl yet.
I like soft, elegant, traditional names for a girl (my faves right now are Sofia and Kate or Katie), and I like traditional, manly sounding names for a boy (Jacob is the only name we can seem to agree on so far). I also really like names that can be shortened to nicknames. I don't want any names that start with G as this is the first letter of our last name. We have one son named Dominic. Thanks in advance for your help! :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Mom2b & Sapphire -- Names have been sent! Hope you like!


----------



## happybeany

Hi Ruby!

We aren't sure if we are having a girl or boy yet (find out on the 6th Dec hopefully!).. surname is Maggs. We like relatively unusual names, but not over the top, "made up" ones... :) can you come up with some for us? thanks :D! xxx


----------



## Sapphire909

Message received- thanks! :)


----------



## Mom 2B

Love the names. Thank you. any chance you can send me more>?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Mom 2B -- Additional names have been sent! :flower:


----------



## fairy_gem

BUMP. xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

All PMs have been answered! Enjoy! Available if anyone else needs assistance! :flower:


----------



## kayxoxoxo

Heyy! i really need help picking girls names! i want something really cute like lexie or evie, but something modern also! i love modern girls names! just plenty of first names would help! i cannot think of any! thankyou soooo much! :) xx


----------



## Babyfever02

Hi! I need help picking a girls name. DH and I have a boys name picked out already, Josiah Joaquin. The J in Joaquin sounds like an h, in case you haven't heard of it before :) 

The only girls name that keeps coming to my mind is Ava, which apparently is going to be a very popular name here in the US in 2011. Although, I haven't heard of anyone I know naming their girl that yet. 

Anyway, I like Ava because its sounds very classy I am concerned about the possible popularity of it... but if you can suggest a few more girls names that would be great! 

oh, and nothing that starts with an O.. lol :)
THANKS!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Personalized Baby Names have been sent to your inboxes! :flower:


----------



## Purple_poppy

Hello there

I am looking for a boys name. I have a son already named Owen. Our surname begins with S. I love the name Wyatt, but it seems my family doesn't which is making me sad, and making it difficult to pick a boys name. They say it makes them think of Wyatt Earp. I think they are being stupid.

Another names I like are Gideon, Eli, Will, Sam.

If it's a girl we were thinking, Abigail, Alyvia, or Ella.

Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Purple_poppy -- Personalized Name Suggestions have been PM'ed to you! Best of luck deciding! :flower:


----------



## jocelynmarie

Oh this is so cute!!!! I have a girls name picked out... Emma Marie. No idea on any boys names though!!! My name is a bit unique, so I like something somewhat unique, but cute too, nothing too far out there. My OH's middle name is Graham (which is his dad's name) so I'm thinking we'll use that as a boys middle name, anything cute you can think of??? I'd really love some idea's!!

Baby is due end of August... and an interesting tidbit... baby was conceived in Jamaica.


----------



## RubyRainbows

All baby names have been sent, including private message requests! 

Hope you like them!


----------



## Bub

Hey can I have some ideas pls? I love old but modern names, nothing really popular though, I like original but easy names, maybe even frenchy! We are expecting boy no2 :) thx you x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Sent! :flower:


----------



## Yorky

Hello, Please can you sent me some name suggestions. I am currently WTT, and it never hurts to be prepared lol! 

Name that can be included to honour people are:

Maria (or Marie) (my big angel sister who passed away as a baby)
Alice - (my grandma who passed away)
Margret (my grandmas name - still living)
Ron (my grandads name - still living)
Judy/Judith (my mums first name) OR my mums middle name Ann
Robert (my dads name)
Jane (is my best friends middle name)

I love name combinations first name and one or two middle names

The names I like are ...
GIRLS 
Evie
Eve/Eva
Ellia
Mae
Maddie
Aimee
Hollie
Isabelle
Lily
Charlotte
louise
Rose
Olivia
Imogen
Anna
Heidi 

Boys (im stuck)

Calum
Ryan
Thomas


----------



## RubyRainbows

Yorky -- I sent you two PMs! I had fun playing with some combos for you! Let me know what you think! :flower:


----------



## carla92

Hey , What A Wonderful Idea !

I Have A Girls Name Lola-Grace If were Team Pink :D
Would Appreciate Help WITH BOYS NAMES , any suggestions as many as you can give haha maybe not names with beginning a C as me and other half are conrad and carla haha babys last name will be litherland :D i look forward to hearing from you :D eeekk excited to see what you come up with



edit ps maybe some with middle names too please :D


----------



## Lea8198

Hi there. 

I think we have decided on names but girl wise we are not 100% decided. For a boy we would have Leo Vaughan and for a girl I like Lila Elizabeth Maria. I like cute girly pretty names but some of my favourites cannot be used (Lily, Sophie/Sophia, Freya, Rosa). The middle names would be Elizabeth Maria or Maria Elizabeth. If you could think of some cute first names that will go with those names I would appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## RubyRainbows

Names sent! :flower:


----------



## LittlePeople

Hello, I'd love for you to send me some idea's!

I'm expecting a little girl, on May 15th! :cloud9:

Names that we like are a mixture of traditional and more original names, including:
Daisy
Eloise
Freya
Teigan
Sophie
Isabella
Charlotte

Family names that we'd like to use, include:
Grace
Elizabeth

Thanks :flower:


----------



## amelia23

Hi hope you can help. I am looking for arabic names for both boys and girls that would work in england. My husband is of arabic descent and neither of us are particularly over impressed with the names that we have seen on the net or have been suggested to us.
any help would be appreciated especially with the boys names x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Responses all sent! :flower:


----------



## mandaxmx

ohhhhh this sounds fun :) ...
me and hubby always argue over names haha .... for example i love the name cole for a boy but he hates it ....
we dont know what we are having yet still got a while but thought be nice to see what you come up with :) ....
we already have a girl called madison shes 6 ...
i love a strong unusual names ....


----------



## RubyRainbows

Just got a message saying that a family has decided to go with one of the names i suggested! Sooo happy! :happydance:


----------



## RubyRainbows

mandaxmx said:


> ohhhhh this sounds fun :) ...
> me and hubby always argue over names haha .... for example i love the name cole for a boy but he hates it ....
> we dont know what we are having yet still got a while but thought be nice to see what you come up with :) ....
> we already have a girl called madison shes 6 ...
> i love a strong unusual names ....

Names have been sent! :flower:


----------



## SammieGrace

Names of siblings: my angle baby is Samantha Grace
types/styles of names you prefer: feminine/girly, traditional, biblical, modern, classy, hebrew/jewish, two part names for a girl i.e. adalyn, julianne
baby's gender: not sure! 
relatives you would like to honor in some way: DH's Grandma named Ruth Ellen just passed on, my grandpa David. 
Other family names to consider: Ryan, Elizabeth, Michael, Aaron
names you like: for a boy, we are thinking maybe Asher David. Asher is for sure our boy first name, but I am not 100% about the middle name as it might be nice to pick an "R" middle name for DH's grandma. For a girl originally I wanted Elizabella, bc Elizabeth is a family name and I love the nn bella. But DH wasn't crazy about that so we were talking about the first name Julianne, which we both like. Now that his grandma passed DH is thinking "Julianne Ruth" which is a little too old fashioned for my taste. He would really like Ruth for this middle name, and I am not sure if I can convince him to go with a little more modern name that starts with "R" for a middle name or if I should try to find a different first name or what. Or if I just need to get used to "julianne ruth." do you have any ideas here? 
We also like the name Erin for a girl, but can't agree on how to spell it. 
names you don't like: chloe, phoebe, hayden/jaden/caden, boy names for a girl, names that start with "M" because our last name is an Irish sounding "Mc" name (but i do love the name Michaela, I just won't use it with our name). Things that are too common, i.e. I love Isabella, but it is too popular, I don't want there to be 5 kids in my child's class at school with the same name
baby's due date: August 20, 2011

I could really use a fresh perspective on this. Thanks!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Names have been sent!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

My DH and I are at a standoff. He likes Isaac, I like Zachary. Other names on our list are Benjamin, James, and Logan.

My older kids names are :
Cassandra Leanne
Maximilian Alexander
Jacob Daniel 
and Nicholas Ethan

I like traditional names, but also some that are less common. I don't like names that mean what they say "Hunter, Pierce, Carter etc" I've looked at every name under the sun, gave DH a list and those are the only ones we could come up with that he didn't veto. I really really don't like Isaac and it's the only one DH came up with. To complicate matters there are a lot of men/boys in my family and I can't use those names (Samuel, Jonathan, Julian, Dante, Jesse, Cody, David, Harold, Stephen). 
I hope you can help :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Names have been sent!


----------



## onmyway0x

I'm still early, but I know I'm having a boy.
I have made massive lists of names and can't agree on any except for landon or rylan, but we aren't crazy about them either.

We want something different, unique but not TOO unique.
DH's family is ALL boys so its gonna be hard to find one that isn't already taken.

My daughter name is Isabella.

Middle names we hope to incorporate are samuel and james!

I'd love to hear what you think!


----------



## Lone

Hi

Can you suggest some names for us as we have no ideas! Baby due in may 2011.

I am English and my husband is Indian, so we would like something that works for both.

We already have twin girls, Millie jaya and anjali Kiera.

Look forward to your suggestions
Thanks x


----------

